# How Much & How Often Can I Give Gas Relief Drops?



## BrittsBunny (Dec 11, 2012)

Wrangler is having a spell of stasis. I already gave him a couple of drops probably a little over an hour ago. He seems to be in a bit more pain and is trying to get comfortable. I have been syringing him water. I do not have pineapple or pumpkin in stock at the moment unfortunately. This isn't my first rodeo but it makes me a nervous-wreck every time. 

How much of the Pedia Care Gas Relief drops can I give him? And how often? I just want to get whatever is upsetting his stomach to pass soon. Ugh. My poor bun.


----------



## JBun (Dec 11, 2012)

Here's a good article on stasis. It also has some helpful things to do, as well as the simethicone dosage. Also if you have metacam it will help with the pain. I think baby aspirin can also be used. You'll have to check on dosages. You also need to keep food in him to keep the gut moving. If you don't have critical care, then you can soak some pellets in warm water and syringe feed that with a large syringe. Sometimes they will eat leafy greens on their own, so try that as well. Also keep hydrated. You'll also want to try and figure out what is causing the stasis so that you can prevent it from happening again. Often it is too many carbs and sugars in the diet, either from too many treats or from the rabbits pellets. Sometimes other health problems such as a UTI, tooth problems, certain veggies causing gas, etc, can also be the cause.

http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/ileus.html

I hope your little guy is feeling better soon.


----------



## missyscove (Dec 11, 2012)

I usually do one cc per hour for the first three hours and then another dose about 3 hours after that. It's not a cure-all, but it can help. It's nearly impossible to overdose on simethicone, so don't worry about getting the dosage precise.


----------



## BrittsBunny (Dec 11, 2012)

Well I am guilty of giving him probably too many sugary treats lately. Also it could because he is shedding some and maybe he is trying to pass a hairball?

He keeps running in and out of his cage. He can't get comfortable whatsoever. He did jump out of his cage and a poop pellet hit the ground...so maybe that means that things are starting to move now.

I am about to give him another dose of gas-relief and syringe of water.


----------



## Happi Bun (Dec 11, 2012)

Pediatric Simethicone 1cc (20mg/ml suspension) can be given orally as often as every hour for 3 hours and then 1cc every 3-8 hours.

Source: http://www.rabbit.org/chapters/se-pennsylvania/GIStasis.htm

Hope this helps and your bunny starts feeling better. I just went through Dunkin having his first GI upset. Giving him 1 cc of Pedia Care every hour for 3 hours did the trick. The next morning he was back to his happy self. Very relieved I didn't have to take him to the ER vet.

If the problem persists I would definitely get a health check done.


----------



## BrittsBunny (Dec 11, 2012)

Happi Bun said:


> Pediatric Simethicone 1cc (20mg/ml suspension) can be given orally as often as every hour for 3 hours and then 1cc every 3-8 hours.
> 
> Source: http://www.rabbit.org/chapters/se-pennsylvania/GIStasis.htm
> 
> ...



Well hopefully I didn't overdo it because I gave him a couple of drops at a time - which was probably more than 1cc...however my syringe reads in mL. 

He's still not feeling well. I am beginning to feel helpless and he only seems like he is in more pain. I sure do wish I had some pineapple on me!

I don't know what to do except for to wait it out and to keep syringing food and water to him. Poor baby, he is so good about letting me syringe him food and water.

I can hear his little tummy gurgling. 

I've given him a couple of tummy massages as well. I had his sprawled out on my stomach...I don't know if that helped soothe him.

I really hope and pray that he feels better by the morning (I can't afford a trip to the ER unfortunately - they'll charge me anywhere from $800+). I have my last college final tomorrow for the semester and I'm already stressing out. I am suppose to go into work tomorrow too, but I might have to take the day off to tend to my rabbit and keep on studying until the final.


----------



## JBun (Dec 12, 2012)

You should be giving him more than a few drops each dose. 1cc is the same as 1ml. If your worried about pain relief, the baby aspirin may help. I've never used it so you'll want to do your own research on safety and dosage, but it may help control the pain and get him eating again. Keep up with the food and water too. Feed every 3-4 hours.


----------



## missyscove (Dec 12, 2012)

1 cc = 1 mL.
Do you have access to any baby aspirin? I've found that pain meds can really make a difference.


----------



## BrittsBunny (Dec 12, 2012)

missyscove said:


> 1 cc = 1 mL.
> Do you have access to any baby aspirin? I've found that pain meds can really make a difference.



I might have some baby aspirin somewhere. If not I can go get some later when I'm back in town (I just came from the grocery store to get him other needed supplies). I was looking at the baby pain reliever in liquid form - cherry flavored. I almost bought it too.

His stomach doesn't seem to be gurgling as much - so hopefully that means that there is improvement? He's still uncomfortable however.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 12, 2012)

dosing info for pain meds:

http://www.medirabbit.com/Safe_medication/Analgesics/safe_analgesics.htm

(baby aspirin, low-dose aspirin or baby ibuprofen can be used)


----------

